# Making a Cabin out of Spuce



## brookpederson (Nov 12, 2011)

Some pics of mostly spruce and a couple pine 8"x 8"s we milled today. Plan to build a cabin out of all of them, getting close to 19 0 of them, 8' to 14' lengths. Running out of room to store them all  View attachment 206892
View attachment 206893
View attachment 206894


----------



## deeker (Nov 12, 2011)

Great pics!!!

Looks like a log of cedar too??

Cutting on a CSM or bandsaw?

Kevin

(test at 0630hrs)


----------



## 820wards (Nov 12, 2011)

brookpederson said:


> Some pics of mostly spruce and a couple pine 8"x 8"s we milled today. Plan to build a cabin out of all of them, getting close to 19 0 of them, 8' to 14' lengths. Running out of room to store them all  View attachment 206892
> View attachment 206893
> View attachment 206894




Nice looking logs there.

jerry-


----------



## thechknhwk (Nov 13, 2011)

Your chain is loose and your saw is too small Nice timbers, where's the mill pics?


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice beams. 

What are your plans on connection? Are you just stacking them and driving rods or are you planning on any type tongue and grove horizontally along the beams? I guess it doesn't matter what you do your gonna need some type of chinking in the seams.

Edit: Maybe I read that wrong and your making a post and beam structure. I might have just thought log cabin because the way you have them pushed together. Anyhow. What type of structure are you building?


----------



## brookpederson (Nov 13, 2011)

Cutting on a Timber King 1220, nothing special accept extra track to cut up to 24'. I'll post a pic of a mock build of our cabin plans we did out of 1"x1" s. To see what we want to do and show the county for a building permit. It will be built with notch and stack style, then chink. If you look at the picture it will look like a swiss cross from above, we did this because we can't handle anything longer than 14' and most are 8' to 10'. Each little wing will be 8' x 10', making the center room 10' x 10' w/ a loft in the center room. Hope that explains it ok, we have done a small version already measuring 12' by 14' with a little 4 by 8 sleeping nook made out of ash timbers. 
P.S. When i say we i am referring to my father and myself. I'll update this as we go along, not planing to start the actual build until next summer.View attachment 207016
View attachment 207017


----------



## thechknhwk (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome plans, now learn how to post your own pics in the thread:chicken: Just giving you grief...


----------



## brookpederson (Nov 15, 2011)

I know I need to figure that posting picture thing out. How do you do that by the way? Facebook you post a picture and it shows up as a picture why can't they do that here? 
Anyways, going to get a building permit this week, I wish I didn't need one but can't do much about it.:msp_mad:


----------



## gink595 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very cool, what is your plans for the roof line, hip and valley all the way around?


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 15, 2011)

brookpederson said:


> I know I need to figure that posting picture thing out. How do you do that by the way? Facebook you post a picture and it shows up as a picture why can't they do that here?
> Anyways, going to get a building permit this week, I wish I didn't need one but can't do much about it.:msp_mad:



When posting a picture you have to use the button with the tree in it. It takes a few minutes but you'll get it.


----------



## Yooperforeman (Nov 15, 2011)

View attachment 207286
That's awesome! you'll have fun with that project.I built a log cabin(check it out in the picture forum).I used spruce 8x8's for the support beams.If I had enough spruce trees
I would have made the whole cabin out of square spruce timbers.
keep us updated


----------



## Yooperforeman (Nov 15, 2011)

I need to figure out the picture posting thing too! It didn't work that time either.:msp_confused:


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 15, 2011)

Yooperforeman said:


> I need to figure out the picture posting thing too! It didn't work that time either.:msp_confused:













Its really easy. I just opened your pic in another tab. I copyed the url up at the top. I opened a reply to thread thingy. Then I clicked on the tree symbol. Then it has two tabs From computer/ and from url. Click on url. Paste the url into the slot. Uncheck the box and hit ok. Thats it.


----------



## Yooperforeman (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Yooperforeman (Nov 15, 2011)

View attachment 207327

trying again


----------



## Yooperforeman (Nov 15, 2011)

again


----------



## brookpederson (Nov 16, 2011)

Here i'll try a video of us stacking and stickering the cants. A little hard to get 14 foot timbers through a 10 foot door, but it worked:msp_thumbup: [video=youtube_share;o-DFe9Lphqw]http://youtu.be/o-DFe9Lphqw[/video]


----------



## brookpederson (Oct 4, 2012)

Just thought i would do a little update on this thread. I wish there was a better option on updating stuff like this, i don't want to start a new thread but it's always a little weird dragging up old threads. But what the hell 

Finally getting along on this project of ours and for any of you who have done a cabin are sure to know it's a labor of love or a love of labor, depending on which way you look at it. 

We did a block foundation, and the reason for all the corners and short logs(nothing over 14'') is that in the baren farm country nuthin grows very tall. But almost every timber was reclaimed from a HO yard or some type of removal we did. Ya gotta love free logs.
foundation has a lip 1 block down to put joists on
View attachment 255494

and no these are not water shedding notches, so i don't want to hear about it K. We are going to put a very large roof w/ plenty of overhang.
log and a sawmill
View attachment 255495


View attachment 255496


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 4, 2012)

That's looking really good!

Where in MN are ya?


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Oct 4, 2012)

looking awesome !


----------



## Yooperforeman (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice job! looks like fun. Did you get any splitting in those timbers? Mine split during air drying,then when it came to stacking them,the splitting made it difficult,we had to shim as we went to keep the wall plumb.


----------



## brookpederson (Oct 5, 2012)

Jim Timber said:


> That's looking really good!
> 
> Where in MN are ya?



Montevideo, MN


----------



## brookpederson (Oct 5, 2012)

Yooperforeman said:


> Nice job! looks like fun. Did you get any splitting in those timbers? Mine split during air drying,then when it came to stacking them,the splitting made it difficult,we had to shim as we went to keep the wall plumb.


 Thanks
Most dried good especially the red cedar ones. The ones that Split bad or twist I put back on the mill for 6'' X 6''s for the loft area. 
This is actually the second cabin that i have built like this. The first was a little 12' by 12' in the minnesota river bottoms. It has been through 5 floods now, the worst coming up right under the eves. I'll try to find a picture and post it of us canoeing in and standing on the roof w/ all the water around it. LoL we had to cable it down too the cement slab it was sitting on so it wouldn't float away:bang:. 
That one we constructed out of ash logs we cut and stacked green right out of the woods. Its a huntin shack w/ asleeping nook and it only took the bunch of us a month to throw it up. This one is an expansion on the idea and making it quit abit bigger and not in the flood plain.


----------

